# فهرس مواضيع الكتب



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

9. فهرس مواضيع الكتب


*i. **كتب التكييف و التبريد*​
مجموعة كتب شركة trane​
Haynes - Automotive Heating and Air Conditioning book​
المرجع الاول فى التفاصيل التنفيذية لانظمة التكييف و الصرف و المياه ***** Design_Manual_4th_Edition​
ASHRAE Journal​
كتب -ميكانيك​
كتاب ميكانيكا الموائع لعام 2010 العربى​
كتاب رائع لمن يريد تعلم تصميم الدكتات Duct Design​
بيانات هندسية​
District cooling best practice guide first edition book​
مراجع و كتالوجات مرطبات الهواء ---- hymidification​
حساب الأحمال الحرارية للتكييف​
Ispe2008 - hvac​
انظمة التكييف المركزي وتطبيقاتها ( pdf ) مع الرسوم التوضيحية​
المضخــــــــــــــــــــات pumps​
كتاب HVAC Troubleshooting Guide​
المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings​
كتاب عن صيانة معدات التبريد و التكييف بالعربى​
كيفية سريان الهواء تصميميا في الغرف العقيمة - ممتاز​
كل ما تحتاج ان تعرفه عن clean room​
هدية الصباح : من loren cook مميزة جداجدا​
موسوعة تبريد كاملة آلاف النشرات​
اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية وشرح التنزيل​
اكبر مكتبة كتب انا عملتها 4shared ارجوا الدخول​
كتاب هانويل العملاق في الكنترول والbms​
ملف روعة من شركة ال جي الرائدة في مجال التبريد باستخدام سبلت يعمل بغاز a410 صديق البيئة​
معلومات عامة عن تصميم منظومات تككيف الهواء​
فريونات أجهزة تكييف الهواء ومشكلة عام 2010​
جميع الخرائط المستخدمة فى قسم التبريد والتكييف​
مقرر التحكم الالى لكلية التعليم الصناعى​
مجموعة كتب مهمة لكل طلبة كلية تعليم صناعى قسم التبريد والتكييف​
HVAC Controls: Operation and Maintenance​
تكييف المتاحف​
كتب رائعة عن التحكم​
اسس كهربائية والكترونية للتبريد والتكييف(باللغة العربية​
بالغة العربية التكييف والتبريد​
5 كتب تبريد وتكييف ## من أرض الصمود ##​
معلومات مفيدة عن المراوح Fan​
فحص وتشخيص اعطال محامل اجهزة التبريد (Chiller)​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176558.html
*ii. **كتب الاعمال الصحيه و الرى*​
المرجع الاول فى التفاصيل التنفيذية لانظمة التكييف و الصرف و المياه ***** Design_Manual_4th_Edition​
المضخــــــــــــــــــــات pumps​
المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings​
معالجة مياه الشرب​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178876.html
*iii. **كتب اعمال الحريق*​
مكافحة الحريق / fire fighting​
المضخــــــــــــــــــــات pumps​
المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings​
mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي​
*iv. **كتب الغازات الطبيه**v. **كتب اخرى*​

Little Black Book of Project Management كتاب جميل وخطير مين خد​
كتاب مفيد عن الهيدروليك والمضخات​
أحلى وأروع هدية عن المضخات والصمامات​
المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings​
واليك كتاب اخر عن الطاقة الشمسية​
رابط المكتبه الجديد​
اضخم مكتبة لعيون احلى منتدى من البروف​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188442.html


----------

